# Biomaster 350 or fluval 307



## Mullen88 (8 May 2021)

Evening all. Been looking for a new tank for a while but don't have enough posts to access for sale pages on here 😂 just browsing Facebook and came across a 160L with cabinet for £140 has everything but a filter.  I'm new to the hobby but instantly hooked. Started in February and have just bought a 2nd 60L tank and now the 160L (Facebook marketplace is lethal). Looking for recommendations on a cannister filter. At the minute it's between a 307 or a biomaster thermo 350 what are people's thoughts or is there a better choice? Have found a 350 thermo relatively close to me used for £120. Didn't think that was too bad, but I am a noob 😅


----------



## Tom Delattre (8 May 2021)

Hi, the general rule of thumb is that the filter's flow needs to be 10x your tank volume. So here 1600L/H. So I'd look at the thermo 600 or equivalent models + a second filter, or an even bigger filter that is rated 1600L/H, or maybe two 350s? I've heard Oase has a new biomaster bigger than the 600 but I don't know a thing about it. 
That being said, the biomaster thermo line is very good. Ingenious, sturdy, easy to use. Maybe a bit too noisy for my taste (or rather for my wife's taste ^^).

Envoyé de mon KB2003 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Mullen88 (8 May 2021)

Are they really loud then? A lot of the YouTube reviews I watched said they were quite quiet. I do have a spare all pond solutions cannister that's 400l/h could I put that on as well with the 350 as kind of a booster? Just trying to keep costs down a bit.


----------



## sparkyweasel (8 May 2021)

Are you intending to inject CO2?
If so, the 10x rule is a good one. Without injected gas a much lower flow is fine.


----------



## Mullen88 (8 May 2021)

No. Wasn't planning on co2. Just low tech planted.


----------



## Mullen88 (8 May 2021)

Sorry for the mess around. The new tank is actually 260 litres. Was told wrong by seller. 4ft tank. So I'm guessing I will need the biomaster 600? Also looked at the fluval 407 and fx4 anyone had any experience with any of these?


----------



## sparkyweasel (8 May 2021)

Lol, I was just typing that the 350 would be OK, but that was for the 160 litres. 
Something a bit bigger for 260 litres then. Partially depending on what fish and plants you have in mind.


----------



## erwin123 (9 May 2021)

I have a 307. in my neck of the woods the Fluval 307 is a whole lot cheaper than the 350.  

2 other considerations (i) the 350 has a larger footprint than the 307 for roughly the same media volume and flow rate.  (ii) I think the 307 pre-filter configuration is great because its really substantial in volume. Even though you have to open the filter to take it out, you don't have to remove the water and its really not much effort at all. When it comes to water spillage, I hardly spill any water when cleaning the 307 compared to my Eheim Ecco Pro.


----------



## Mullen88 (9 May 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> Lol, I was just typing that the 350 would be OK, but that was for the 160 litres.
> Something a bit bigger for 260 litres then. Partially depending on what fish and plants you have in mind.


Not sure on fish or plants yet. Was thinking big school of tetra, guorami, ottos, nothing too complicated as I'm still new to the hobby, and plants will be all easy. Ferns, Anubias, hygrophilia, cryptocoryne, hair grass, some super red that sort of thing.


----------



## Krisps21 (9 May 2021)

I have a fluval 407 and I have and oase thermo 600. I prefer the oase due to its pre filter and integrated heater. Both are pretty much silent.


----------



## John q (9 May 2021)

Mullen88 said:


> Also looked at the fluval 407 and fx4 anyone had any experience with any of these?


407 is a good filter imo, weekly maintenance is easy, pump runs very quiet and whilst I haven't yet needed any spare parts they seem pretty easy to source.
I run it on a 4ft tank and supplement it with a small wavemaker because it's difficult pushing the water the full length of a tank that size.


----------



## Mullen88 (9 May 2021)

erwin123 said:


> I have a 307. in my neck of the woods the Fluval 307 is a whole lot cheaper than the 350.
> 
> 2 other considerations (i) the 350 has a larger footprint than the 307 for roughly the same media volume and flow rate.  (ii) I think the 307 pre-filter configuration is great because its really substantial in volume. Even though you have to open the filter to take it out, you don't have to remove the water and its really not much effort at all. When it comes to water spillage, I hardly spill any water when cleaning the 307 compared to my Eheim Ecco Pro.


Might have a look at a 307 or a 407 and get an inline heater. Running a hydor inline heater on my smaller tank and find it really good.


----------



## Mullen88 (9 May 2021)

Krisps21 said:


> I have a fluval 407 and I have and oase thermo 600. I prefer the oase due to its pre filter and integrated heater. Both are pretty much silent.


The built in heater would end up saving me money as well I think leaning towards the oase as the tank comes with a large wooden cabinet so the footprint isn't really an issue


----------

